# hair grass not green...



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

so i just planted my 30 gallon with cabomba, java fern and moss, crypt wendtii, and hair grass. Everything looks great and has amazing growth except for my hair grass. a lot of the leaves are brown and i have yet to see any runners from it. it isn't dead but is it in the process of dying? Im hoping some expert hair grass growers read this and throw some advice at me.

thanks, ian


----------

